#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Rocket AC - SUCESSO COM ENLACE

## ASRDBIT

Bem, antes de comprar este equipamento pesquisei muito aqui no fórum em busca de informações que esclarecesse o produto, estabilidade, banda passante, problemas com interferência etc. Antes utiliza antenas rocket disk de 30 com par de APC5M, ate então o enlace passava 90mb em 5 km com bastante poluição, depois de toda e pesquisa feita, pus a mão na massa, fiz a troca do equipamentos, mantendo as antenas, configurei os camaradas conforme manda o manual, potência auto, ajuste distância também em auto, já de cara não tem compliance test, (todos já sabem) com isso e fui brincando com os canais em 20, 40, 60 e 80 mhz, ate achar os menos ruim, como já disse minha região e poluída, vamos lá, durante uma semana foi só alegria, pois havia deixado ele como teste auxiliar em outra rede, passando 60mb , após a semana resolvi substituir o enlace pelo principal onde tenho consumo de + ou - 100mb com 11000 pps.

Caros colegas fiz isso em um final de semana pois atendo a empresas que não podem ter problemas com queda na internet, troquei somente os equipamentos, pois cabos são blindados e não mechi, durante umas 5 horas tudo funcionou na mais estabilidade, consumo de 100mb com ping de 5ms tudo maravilha, elogios por todos os lados e mantive também os firmware originais, bem depois deste tempo o telefone não parava de tocar, ai vcs já imaginam aonde estava o problema.... 

Voltei as páginas deste fórum em busca de informações em algo que poderia ter passado despercebido, enfim o espectro de minha região e complicado, resetei os equipamentos para alterar o Country, e testar outros canais e nada, continuava a mesma M. instabilidade, baixo throughput e desconectado, já estava me arrependendo da minha escolha com este equipamento, pois não dava pra colocar de volta os APC5M, passei o final de semana na empresa e pesquisando tudo e já não sabia mais o que ler, ai achei uma informação, de um colega que conseguiu estabilidade apos diminuir o Aggregation Frames coloquei em 28 (fui baixando ate estabilizar), não desconectou mais, porém o throughput estava mais baixo que os equipamento antigos.

Solução:
Bem atualizei o firmware dos camaradas;
Escolhi um canal bom em 60mhz
Aggregation Frames, em 28
Auto Adjust Distance, quando marcado insistia em colocar somente 17 dbi e deixei desmarcado e fui aumentando ate estabilizar em 21dbm
Distance, esse também foi dor de cabeça, hora dizia que tinha 5km e outra hora 6.5km , enfim coloquei 34 para distâncias de 5.5 km,

com minha rede caída, internet uma meleca, ai vcs já sabem o que ouvimos dos assinantes, já ia me esquecendo, nestas rocket disk possuem radome shield azlink, que coloquei na semana do teste que falei aqui em cima, pois tenho interferência de todos os lados, e mesmo assim, ainda tive que realinhar as antenas apos coloca-los, pois os rocket ac dizia que eu tinha de Average Signal -56 dBm e o sinal ficou pior com eles, tirei os radomes e realinhei as antenas e os coloquei novamente, -45.

Amigos, com estas pequenas modificações, minha rede esta uma bala e o enlace perfeito, estou passando os meus tão sonhado 170mb full em tcp sem garga-lo, em testes com 450g nas pontas esta passando 240mb/180mb em 80mhz.

Deixo aqui a minha experiência com este equipamento, para que estas dicas sirvam a outros, como a de vcs serviram para min.

Abraços e boa sorte.

----------


## 1929

Depois de tudo explicado a conclusaõ é que o problema estava no Radome?

----------


## uesleycorrea

Também não consegui entender...

----------


## wala

Então pelo jeito as antenas da ubnt ficou melhor que sem o radome da azlink ? Poe um outro modelo radome nessa dish ai pra ver se melhora ou piora.

----------


## ivangalves

Eu imagino que entendi: 
Ele retirou o Radome e refez o alinhamento e após isso colocou novamente os radomes que auxiliaram na diminuição do ruído e melhorou o sinal de -56 para -45.

Obrigado pelas informações ASRDBIT.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

meu fornecedor de link usa só rocket dish, todas sem radome, diz ele que o enlace fica melhor, vai saber né!!!!

----------


## Edsilva

ola

Estou apanhando também destes equipamentos com o mesmo cenário inclusive com o radome da azlink com dish 30.

então. sem o radome e a melhor solução?

----------


## Reinan

Lógico que com radome o sinal ficaria um pouco mais baixo pois tem um plastico na frente da antena que impede um pouco a saída do rf, mas tem suas vantagens na lateral que impede a saída desnecessárias, e o melhor evita parcialmente a interferência INDESEJADA ao dipolo da antena.

----------


## 1929

Pelo contrário, com radome só teria que melhorar o desempenho... pela diminuição da interferência lateral. Isso se ele for shield. 
Diminuindo a interferência o SNR vai subir o que é desejável.
E não deveria nunca diminuir o nível de sinal. Deveria ser no mínimo o mesmo pois o plástico é inerte não atrapalha em nada a emissão de RF.

O que deve ter acontecido é que "este" radome deve ter deformado o lóbulo de irradiação.
Radomes shield são sempre para melhorar, senão as grandes operadoras não usariam.

----------


## Hrhasslley

Meio confuso essa experiência!!

----------


## RCINFONET

Comprei meu primeiro par de rocket ac lite e configurei em bancada o ptp, tudo perfeito. Os radios vieram com firmware versão 7.0.1, foi então que resolvi atualizar para nova versão 7.1 rc, então os gráficos do airmax nesta versão sumiram, alguém me explica?

----------

